# Slash/SCT Racing at Indy Slots



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if I'm in the right forum but we had a ton of Slash/SCT trucks along with some 1/18 cars also tonight at Indy Slots. What a great time! Here are some pics:


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

YES it was great night of racing over 60 entries and good friendly racing.

I didnt know the short course truck could be so fun on the carpet.

Nice pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

now that is what stadium racing is really about... going to have to come back and and do some racing:thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

1BrownGuy said:


> YES it was great night of racing over 60 entries and good friendly racing.
> 
> I didnt know the short course truck could be so fun on the carpet.
> 
> Nice pictures.:thumbsup:


Drivers thanks for racing at indy slots. Wednesday and Suturday slash bashing and sc10 blitz and don't forget the Losi strike and stadium trucks and 16 and 18 scale vehicles.Thanks to Josh"Driver" and his wife and son for the photo shoot.Mr.Doug from IndySlots thanks for Hosting an awesome day and night of racing.Still cannot figure out who's green car is in photo,sorry chad.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey you guys are more than welcome to post on the On [email protected] Indy Slots thread..


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2009)

Awsome night at the track! Thanks to Doug and Joe for working the MC and everyone else that came out. Lets keep the numbers UP.....


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

A few more pics:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

WOW!!! That looks KILLER!!


----------



## scootgarage (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a place that rules are posted? I assume there is a stock Slash class. What other types of classes are racing? What days and times?


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

scootgarage said:


> Is there a place that rules are posted? I assume there is a stock Slash class. What other types of classes are racing? What days and times?


Right now they run stock Slash, Short Course(any SCT truck that is not a stock Slash), 1/10 stadium truck, and 1/18 on Wed. @7pm and Sat. 1pm and 7pm.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a link to the website:http://indyslots.com/_wsn/page2.html


----------



## scootgarage (Feb 8, 2009)

There is enough demand to run it twice on Saturdays?! How is the tenth scale stadium truck turnout? Is there a mah limit on lipo batteries in the stock Slash class?


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

scootgarage said:


> There is enough demand to run it twice on Saturdays?! How is the tenth scale stadium truck turnout? Is there a mah limit on lipo batteries in the stock Slash class?


There's usually just a handful of stadium trucks. I don't believe there is a mah limit on lipo's.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

scootgarage said:


> There is enough demand to run it twice on Saturdays?! How is the tenth scale stadium truck turnout? Is there a mah limit on lipo batteries in the stock Slash class?


As for the stock slashes use any battery there really is no advantage with more power due to the shorter track layouts, but the truck must remain stock if you add brushless you be put in with the sc10 blitz losi ect...

But just for perspective TQ in stock slash ran 24 laps and TQ in SCT classes ran 24 laps just faster average lap times. the layout equalize the field. There are no large straights to gain ground on anyone its all driving and timing the jumps. But most of all its having fun.

All I know is we had 8 heats with all of them with 7to9 trucks in each heat except for 2 which was 18th and I think stadium truck (3 or 4)entries in each.

We had A, B ,and C mains for stock slash

Some people do like to run there trucks at 1:00 and then race again at 7:00:freak:

If you have a slash or any of the other similar trucks it is a blast! 
Using a slash for what it was intended for JUMPING


----------



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

go figure. i just sold my slash  Looks like i need to buy another one! LOL


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a vid I made from Saturday:


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dude! That's awesome guys! I may have to park the e buggy one night and come race with you guys. Looks like an absolute blast. Keep this thread open don't put it on the Indy slots thread. This is a whole other deal. Are you guys goin to try running on wednesdays too?


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet vid ...Thanks for taking the time to make the video. Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

brockstar43 said:


> Dude! That's awesome guys! I may have to park the e buggy one night and come race with you guys. Looks like an absolute blast. Keep this thread open don't put it on the Indy slots thread. This is a whole other deal. Are you guys goin to try running on wednesdays too?


Yeah, we had a big turnout last Wed.


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2009)

Great job on the Vid!!


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

cant wait till Saturday and wednesday


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey what's the motor rule on the short course class? Are we following the roar rules? Not that it will matter too much at slots. Can only go so fast before you have to turn! lol


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

> Hey what's the motor rule on the short course class? Are we following the roar rules?


All I know Brock is we run the Slashes *completely stock *and with any lipo or NiMh you can change wire connections and direct solder to the motor if you like other than that pretty simple.

anything brushless or modified to the slash will be put into the SC10 Losi or Blitz classses.

Not for sure what ROAR rule are but ....This is what I ran on Sat.

If I am wrong on some of the rules someone let me know


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Anything other than a bone stock Slash is considered a Short Course truck. We even had a few 4x4 Slashes in the SCT class.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't forget 7pm tonight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha Tom.... Where are all the 18 scale ST trucks and buggys at???? Anyway Indy slots website needs to be updated, for any info you should ask here or call them up hours are 5 -10 pm Tue - Fri / 10 am - 10 pm Sat / 11am - 4pm Sun Its a great place to race everyone is really helpful and racers of all skill levels are welcome. Hope to see you there.
PS You guys need to pay attention to the fast lap times to compair the SCT to the slash the SC10's are much faster if we are to ever combine the class we should be able to swap parts. For instance take the tires or the motor from the sc10 and put them on the slash or losi


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry I havent posted the results yet guys its been a long week at work I will get them on after dinner tonight


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Saturday afternoon results

A Final Slash 

1 Chad Gillum 22 laps 
2 Pual Adkins -1 
3 Craig Stevens -2 
4 Tom Sowers -2 
5 Tom Suter -3
6 James Barnes -4
7 Devon Suter -6 

A Final Short Course 

1 Tom Suter 22 laps 
2 Cory Vaught + 8.33 
3 Tom Sowers -3
4 Devon Suter DNF

A Final 1/18 SCT

1 Don Roby 21 laps
2 Devon Suter -4
3 Owen Roby -10
4 Jon Oliver DNF

A Final 1/10 Trucks

1 Devon Suter 20 laps
2 Justin Spillman -3
3 Rex Young -4
4 David Young -5


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

There was an 1/18 scale ST race but someone took the results sheet before I could get to it.... Sorry guys


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a great time last night. I thought it was a pretty good showing with the snow that was on the way.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Saturday evening racing results*



crackersmacker said:


> Saturday afternoon results
> 
> A Final Slash
> 
> ...




wher are the results for the 7:00pm races I know you have them


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought I did too, cant find them. Need to get doug to make me copies of results for the mains so I can post them. Plus I couldnt make it last night so hope you guys saved the results


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't forget, racing tomorrow starts at 1pm during the day and 7pm in the evening.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Cant wait for tonights Slash racing!! 7:00pm


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Nice turn outs!*

1:00 slash/Sct/ racing had a turn out of over 35 entrys I will try and post those when I can find them!

7:00pm SLASH/SCT/STADIUM/18TH (7 heats) had a great turn out of again close to 60 entrys!

Great turn out guys/gals and good fun we had a kids only class on both 1:00 and 7:00pm :thumbsup:

Doug did a great job as director, a smooth night of fun and laughs.

I will try and post up results tomorrow.

Couldn't ask for a great group of racers at Indy slots. Lots of smiles especially the kids class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Great racing Sat. night guys, even though I left my radio at the house... LOL Kinda cool to sit out and help the other drivers a little. Anyway Houston try to get those results out I need to see who won the mains for the driver rankings. I will be posting them next time im at Slots.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking maybe we should be posting on a off road forum....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok here it is, the standings from 1/2/10 7:00pm races...

A Final Slash

Houston Thomas 24 laps
Chad Gillum -1
James Barnes -2
Craig Stevens -3
Steve Grphman -3
Tom Suter -3
Nick Campbell -3
Tom Sowers -4
George Carter -4
Paul Adkins -11

A Final SCT

Josh Shearer 24 laps
Andre Hansbrough + 3.06
Nick Campbell +7.78
Brad Vannosdol -1
Chris Davis -2
George Carter -2
Bill Hersog Sr -4
Dave Sims -6
Tom Sower -15

A Final 1/18 Trucks

Andre Hansbrough 26 laps
Chad Gillum -1
Randy Wells -6
Steve Graphman -11
Chris Davis DNF
Chris Lochard DNF

Could Not Find 1/10 scale truck class.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

crackersmacker said:


> I was thinking maybe we should be posting on a off road forum....


We probably should. When I started this I was confused since we were running on carpet vs. dirt, so I just took a guess.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

OMG!!!! Houston is still racing?????

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a thought... Wonder if doug would rip up the carpet and put down some dirt inside. That would do away with the tearing up the carpet issue. LOL..... Just a thought


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

crackersmacker said:


> Here is a thought... Wonder if doug would rip up the carpet and put down some dirt inside. That would do away with the tearing up the carpet issue. LOL..... Just a thought


I'm all about that!:thumbsup: Oh yeah, and get read of the slot track and make the track way bigger!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*results for the Saturday 1:00pm racing*

Finals Results for Saturday 1-09-10 racing @ 1:00pm

Sorry for the quality I just scanned the results ....


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*7:00pm Saturday Final results*

Final results for Saturday 1-9-10 we had 7 heats but ended up combining the short course trucks to make the final a little more interesting.

sorry it took a while to get them posted guys ...babys are so demanding


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

j21moss said:


> OMG!!!! Houston is still racing?????
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hey of course I still race Jerry I just know when its fun I dont get paid to do this ya know!!!! 

I should be back into VTA come Sept.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

still doing the Robot competition??


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

j21moss said:


> still doing the Robot competition??



Yes I did, It was in November our team did OK but the competition is fierce in Japan. 

We did win a $300 award for design and saving the most money in the build of the robot!

This year there where a lot of RC based (rc car parts)robots which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

for what I seen on TV.. that stuff is pretty kewl!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Josh... If you dont mind post some of those pics and that vid on the thread Off Road Racing at Indy Slots


----------



## trxrsr (Jan 12, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> Great racing Sat. night guys, even though I left my radio at the house... LOL Kinda cool to sit out and help the other drivers a little. Anyway Houston try to get those results out I need to see who won the mains for the driver rankings. I will be posting them next time im at Slots.....


hey chad dont forget your radio this saturday


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

I should br there sat. for some fender rubbin


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, check out the thread, off road racing at indy slots. Thought we might get more hits posting there then with the on road guys. I have the results from Wed posted there....


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Link to off road...*

Here is the the start of the new posts in the off Road section

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=278708


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Driver's another good weekend at indy slots. All of you slash basher's and short course trucks and 1/10 scale truck's need to come inside and race the jumps. 1 Brown guy hate to see you leave Saturday, we can change ther track, draw up some tracks and we will rebuild. Josh good racing but another rough night, we need to draw up some schematics of some short course tracks. North Vernon veterans,oval slash drivers and you die hard 1/10 scale offroad drivers need to come down to indyslots and revive the class. IndySlots has averaged in the last 3 weeks, 64 to 40 trucks and short course trucks, vandetta, and even a awesome 1/16 scale class. Bring your electric trucks and small scale trucks and we will show a good track and goood racing at indyslots. Boy Josh I think you and I would be goood salesman. I forgot we have a kids class as well, novice, no age no matter. I jhave to go now, so drivers put it in the big hole and go.Comode!


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

1 Brown Guy. this weekend we completed 28 laps in the slash A main, sc10 eat your hearts out come on.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Hammer down, driver.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

Josh did you figure out your havoc?


----------



## Dustin Proffitt (Dec 13, 2009)

ThomasSuter said:


> 1 Brown Guy. this weekend we completed 28 laps in the slash A main, sc10 eat your hearts out come on.


Why are the Slash's running their own class then? If you guys are running the same laps the SC10, Losi, and HPI in Modified are, then why do you have your own class? Why not run all Short Course Trucks together? Anyone NOT running a stock motor would be in modified. Sounds pretty simple to me and would make for a more challenging task to make the A-main since there are more trucks. Everyone running a Short Course Truck with a stock motor would be all run together. Slash, Blitz, SC10, Strike, and the Ultima SC. 

The way it is now, a guy with a Losi, HPI, or an SC10 that is out of the box stock is gettting dumped on because he has to race in "Modified" where there is no motor rule. Slash class has to run stock motors in the Slash class and if you don't, you have to run Modified which is how it should be. 

If you run a stock motor, you should be in "Stock" Short Course. If you don't run a stock motor, then you run "Modified" Short Course.

Dustin


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Dustin Proffitt said:


> Why are the Slash's running their own class then? If you guys are running the same laps the SC10, Losi, and HPI in Modified are, then why do you have your own class? Why not run all Short Course Trucks together? Anyone NOT running a stock motor would be in modified. Sounds pretty simple to me and would make for a more challenging task to make the A-main since there are more trucks. Everyone running a Short Course Truck with a stock motor would be all run together. Slash, Blitz, SC10, Strike, and the Ultima SC.
> 
> The way it is now, a guy with a Losi, HPI, or an SC10 that is out of the box stock is gettting dumped on because he has to race in "Modified" where there is no motor rule. Slash class has to run stock motors in the Slash class and if you don't, you have to run Modified which is how it should be.
> 
> ...


First of all we don't make the rules the track does. But, with that said I have yet to see a stock SC-10 on that track have a hard time with the modified SCT trucks. Wed, night one of the regulars with a bone stock SC-10 was cleaning our clocks. He even was using a stock radio. It might be a different story outside but on that small carpet track it's all about handling and driving. Tom was just kidding around about the Slash and the SC-10's he has both as do I and the SCT trucks were doing 29 laps.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

tractionroller said:


> Josh did you figure out your havoc?


Yep, it was just a broken wire on the on/off switch.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll come out on wed. night and check out the racing


----------



## Dustin Proffitt (Dec 13, 2009)

vtxjosh said:


> First of all we don't make the rules the track does. But, with that said I have yet to see a stock SC-10 on that track have a hard time with the modified SCT trucks. Wed, night one of the regulars with a bone stock SC-10 was cleaning our clocks. He even was using a stock radio. It might be a different story outside but on that small carpet track it's all about handling and driving. Tom was just kidding around about the Slash and the SC-10's he has both as do I and the SCT trucks were doing 29 laps.


Oh I know you guys don't make the rules, but I was just curious why the Slash trucks have their own class? Why not all the SCT's together? If the track, a driver's ability to drive and set his truck up really is the equallizer, then why seperate them in the first place? Like I said, I'm just curious why? 

One more thing...the reason I'm even racing down there is because of Tom (I think his name is).....the guy with the orange truck. He stopped in at RCar during the New Years Day race and told us about the track at Indy Slots. I have been coming ever since I found out about it (which is only twice so far). Having a great time too. See ya'all next week hopefully.

Dustin


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Dustin Proffitt said:


> Oh I know you guys don't make the rules, but I was just curious why the Slash trucks have their own class? Why not all the SCT's together? If the track, a driver's ability to drive and set his truck up really is the equallizer, then why seperate them in the first place? Like I said, I'm just curious why?
> 
> One more thing...the reason I'm even racing down there is because of Tom (I think his name is).....the guy with the orange truck. He stopped in at RCar during the New Years Day race and told us about the track at Indy Slots. I have been coming ever since I found out about it (which is only twice so far). Having a great time too. See ya'all next week hopefully.
> 
> Dustin


Glad your having a good time!:thumbsup: 
The SC-10 is a little faster around the track than the Slash. There have been people in the past that have tried to say it is not, but since I purchased mine I know for a fact that it is. The SCT class is really picking up though and that is a good thing for all of us that have one of the other trucks.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

tractionroller said:


> I'll come out on wed. night and check out the racing


That will be great Rich! See ya Wed.!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmmm I may have to get our trucks together and come race next Saturday...... :hat:


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

cant wait till saturday i think the winter indoor attracts more people than the outdoor oh and maybe we can run 1/18 scale outside this year as well as slash and 1/10 scale


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

OH YEAH!!!!! I can feel the buzz... Corey you guys should run off road here its really taking off, lots of new drivers and some good competion as well. Just be ready to trade some paint.

Hey Tom did you pick up the results driver????


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

crackersmacker said:


> OH YEAH!!!!! I can feel the buzz... Corey you guys should run off road here its really taking off, lots of new drivers and some good competition as well. Just be ready to trade some paint.
> 
> Hey Tom did you pick up the results driver????


Hey Crackersmacker the post of the Saturday the 16th results are on the Off Road thread ( post #32 ) of the Indy slots Slash/SCT.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

1BrownGuy said:


> Hey Crackersmacker the post of the Saturday the 16th results are on the Off Road thread ( post #32 ) of the Indy slots Slash/SCT.


Now Cracker Smacker, Crackerhead, Crackerbasher, or whatever, need to be there Saturday early to set up a awesome track. Brown Guy, you can sure help the layout as well means your a PPPRRROOOOFFFEEESSSIIIOOONNNAAALLL. JOSH my hero will be there first thing as weel. Josh is our Team Management player, and helping with all the fundementals. Josh we appreciate all of the effort for being a team leader.Devon says it is on like donkey kong saturday.


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

ThomasSuter said:


> Now Cracker Smacker, Crackerhead, Crackerbasher, or whatever, need to be there Saturday early to set up a awesome track. Brown Guy, you can sure help the layout as well means your a PPPRRROOOOFFFEEESSSIIIOOONNNAAALLL. JOSH my hero will be there first thing as weel. Josh is our Team Management player, and helping with all the fundementals. Josh we appreciate all of the effort for being a team leader.Devon says it is on like donkey kong saturday.


DRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Driver's jack of all trade's professional of kind, let's rock Sat night. Josh has a party to go to so we can count him out, boy that really is a pain in the ---. We will take up the slack, bro


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

Mr. Brock, I think you and your dad would be impressed with the indoor shourt course at indy slots. Plan on seeing you one night, Devon would happy and I. Tell your dad thanks for every lesson, and of course his knowledge. I beleive we are going to start traveling.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

My english was bad brock, I think your Hendrick's county slash's shoukld join us one night, and we will show up out there with a big group. Brock, we want to race the1/8 scale buggies and truggies with our stock 12 turn electric motors and sc10. Come on driver sound's like fun


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

ThomasSuter said:


> My english was bad brock, I think your Hendrick's county slash's shoukld join us one night, and we will show up out there with a big group. Brock, we want to race the1/8 scale buggies and truggies with our stock 12 turn electric motors and sc10. Come on driver sound's like fun


Lol!


----------

